# So hard to sell down!



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I have most of my current herd for sale, and it's already breaking my heart! I know it's a positive thing for my herd as a whole, but I am not having any fun doing it.  

How do the rest of you handle selling down?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh so sorry you have to sell some of your goats! :hug:

I bet it's hard.... We will be selling our first does this spring.... and I am not looking forward to it.... 

I was just looking at your site.... if you were closer and I had the extra $ I would grab a few of them!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would too! Sadly we're in no position to buy any more does right now )=


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Me to if I could afford and you was closer, I love Nocturne gorgeous doe. Hope they all find great homes.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

It's not a have too, it's a herd re-vamping. I realize logically that these are nice does, but that to get Great does I have to sell some. 
I am having issues with the selling some. I am totally a filthy goat hoarder. *sigh*


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

It's hard but it's in the best interest for your herd  Plus once you sell some you'll be able to get some new does. I know I'll be in the same position in a couple years


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It IS hard Ashley! :hug: I'm selling off some goats myself right now. One day i'm ready to sell, then the next i'm like ooohhhh well maybe I shouldn't sell that one. :doh: But you gotta stick to your guns and hang in there, cause usually when you decide on selling some...it's for the best...for whatever reason(s). Best of luck! :thumb: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Red Mare said:


> I am totally a filthy goat hoarder. *sigh*


I'm guilty for that! LOL! If my parent's didn't care about the goats I would have WAY to many! LOL! But they keep my numbers down..... but somehow our 'limit' keeps going up one or two... :angel2:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> but somehow our 'limit' keeps going up one or two... :angel2:


 onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Not that I have anything to do with it! LOL! :wink:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You are so brave, I need to sell about 40 and I like all of them for one reason or another, personality, good mom ect. So far I have 5 picked out . The worst part is I have no support, or maybe to much support, they all tell me, 'if your gonna have goats you might as well have a lot of them'. Good luck, in the long run you are doing the right thing.....then maybe you could help me out on doing the same lol


----------

